
We Ran Out of Words to Describe How Good the Jobs Numbers Are - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/upshot/we-ran-out-of-words-to-describe-how-good-the-jobs-numbers-are.html
======
riacheron
"unemployment rate falls to 3.8 percent, a new 18-year low." Wow! It looks
like US economy is growing really fast, and it's happening across the country.

"Economists are slowly ratcheting up expectations for growth through the end
of the year, with widely followed measures putting the second quarter at
between 3.6 percent and 4.8 percent." [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/01/the-us-
economy-suddenly-look...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/01/the-us-economy-
suddenly-looks-like-its-unstoppable.html)

Texas is growing at 5.2%, Idaho is growing at 4.8%
[http://www.businessinsider.com/state-economy-growth-
map-q4-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/state-economy-growth-
map-q4-2017-2018-5)

------
extralego
They could write about the facts that so few of those jobs pay livable wages
and we are are nearing a point where half of those employed are freelance
workers, increasingly not by choice.

------
anoncoward111
Around 1999-2000, unemployment rate was very low and labor force participation
rate was at an all time high.

Around 2017-2018, unemployment rate is very low, but labor force participation
rate and wages are so low, you have to go all the way back to 1976 to see a
comparison.

In 1976, most spouses weren't working full time.

Oh and by the way, if you work Uber for a week and quit, you aren't considered
unemployed anymore.

------
beams_of_light
I'm more interested in the quality of those jobs added.

~~~
abrown28
When you don't have a job any job is a quality job.

------
acconrad
I thought ProPublica did a better job describing the state of new job "growth"
in America [https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/trump-job-
promises](https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/trump-job-promises)

------
delgaudm
I think the author was stretching how to write an inventive approach to what's
essentially been the same article every month for months.

If you hit the paywall on NYT, but happen to have an Amazon Prime membership
you can _listen_ free to many NYT articles narrated on Audible Channels. Here
is this article: [http://a.co/eBxMho2](http://a.co/eBxMho2)

(Disclosure: I happen to the narrator for this one, but I don't get any added
compensation if you listen. )

------
IkmoIkmo
What a ridiculous article.

